# First time in Cancun - Royal Cancun - Questions



## gl_fl (May 4, 2014)

Hi All,
We are going to Cancun in June with the family and just had a few questions, thought maybe this group would be able to help.

We’re staying at the Royal Cancun and have already figured out a few things from this board, covert to pesos at the Bank ATM during business hours, stay away from buying a timeshare from the resort (that one was ingrained already ), don’t drink and drive, (another one I didn't need help with), and make sure to drive the speed limit.

I wanted to ask a few things based on where we were staying, (never been here before and never been to Mexico outside of a few cruises).

Should we rent a car, (I have kids with me), or take public transportation, (bus or cab)?
Is there a lot close by, walking distance or are we always going to be hoping transportation?
Any good recommendations for restaurants in the area, (kid friendly), outside of the touristy Carlos & Charlie’s and such, (we do like locals spots but do like to base it on recommendations when possible - and will still get to C&C regardless)?
We’re using Thomas More for airport to resort transportation, any better safe alternatives?
Any local grocery stores that we could visit to stock up for the week, also interested in if there are any grocery services that will deliver to the resort, (in case we don’t rent a car)?
Any good excursions to look into, any to stay away from?

Thanks in advance… I know everyone can’t answer but I do appreciate any knowledge sharing that would be helpful before our trip.

Gary


----------



## ilene13 (May 4, 2014)

gl_fl said:


> Hi All,
> We are going to Cancun in June with the family and just had a few questions, thought maybe this group would be able to help.
> 
> We’re staying at the Royal Cancun and have already figured out a few things from this board, covert to pesos at the Bank ATM during business hours, stay away from buying a timeshare from the resort (that one was ingrained already ), don’t drink and drive, (another one I didn't need help with), and make sure to drive the speed limit.
> ...




    The Royal Cancun is all inclusive.  I do not know if you are going on an exchange or renting.  If you rented from an owner, AI is optional.  If on an exchange from II there may have been a date that when the exchange was made that the exchangers did not have to do II.  I would go to their website and call them.  There is a US number.
     There is not a lot that is in walking distance from the Royal Cancun as it is between the hotel zone and downtown.  We always rent a car, but we are very comfortable driving in Mexico---we used to live there and my husband is bilingual.  Cabs are fine, but they can be pricey. There is a shuttle to the other Royal Resorts, which would get you to the hotel zone, where there is more in walking distance.
     If you use USA transfers, they will stop at Walmart for you to buy groceries.  There is mini mart in the resort.  We only buy water and snacks, so we buy them all at the resort.  We stay at the Royal Sands. 

    Most of the restaurants are child friendly.  

La Parrilla is excellent---Mexican food.  They are downtown and at La Isla.
Sasi Thai is good Thai food at the Marriott Hotel
Harry's steak and seafood
Puerto Madero steak and seafood
La Habituala Sunset-seafood, Mayan food is in the hotel zone (they do have one downtown) and MWF they have a folklorico show which your children might enjoy
DuMexique is my favorite--french.  If your children are young it is not for them.

For excursions I would go to Xcaret or Xel Ha.  They are similar, Xcaret is closer to Cancun.  Depending on the ages of your children, if you want to see ruins try Tulum for a first experience.


If you have any specific questions, send me a PM.


----------



## pjrose (May 4, 2014)

How did you arrange your reservation? The Royal Cancun's AI is optional if you rent from a member or exchange, but required for non-member renters (e.g. renting from the Royals or on Expedia, Travelocity, etc).  

"Update At The Royal Cancun, The REFINE All-Inclusive Package, available from January 16, 2014 for reservations with occupancy beginning April 26, 2014, will be optional for members and their guests as well as for non-member guests exchanging through the international exchange companies. It will be mandatory for non-member renters"

http://www.royalresorts.com/packages/default.asp


Whether to use Th. More or one of the other services depends on how many of you there are.  Th. More charges by the person (no discount for kids as far as i know) while Cancun Valet and USA Transfers (same as Entertainment Plus) use private vans and the price is per van.  I believe that at four people, it becomes more cost effective to use CV or E+.  Google each one, and check the pricing.  Both CV and E+ are highly recommended, and pre-paying online is safe.

Note that no matter which you use, as you leave the airport you will walk a gauntlet of people asking where you're going, asking to help with your luggage, saying "Royal Resorts?" "Thomas More?" etc.  They DO NOT represent the Royals or Th. More, they are trying to get you to sign up for timeshare tours, and they may even ask you to pay a deposit.  They may offer free or discounted tours to the ruins etc.  JUST KEEP WALKING.  DO NOT SAY ANYTHING, DO NOT GIVE THEM YOUR LUGGAGE, DO NOT SIGN ANYTHING OR GIVE THEM ANY MONEY.  JUST KEEP WALKING.  

Taxis aren't too expensive (there will be a rate chart posted at the front door of the resort), but confirm with the driver before you get in.  Busses are very cheap and safe.  We don't rent cars, but others do - personal preference and depends on how much you're planning to be off-site.  

Groceries - there's a WalMart, Costco, Chedrui (sp?) and others; you can arrange a stop (+$35?) on the way in if you have rented a private van.  If you do this, have your list ready.  when you're first arriving everyone may be too tired to shop, so you could also do it the next day.  Many take the bus there, and a cab back to the resort b/c of the bags.  

Each of the Royals does have a well-stocked mini-market, and you might find all you need/want there.  The prices will be somewhat higher, but if you stick to the Mexican brands rather than imported (US), you'll find a major price difference.  

Kid-friendly restaurants and walking distance, I can't answer.

Excursions tend to be l-o-n-g and h-o-t.  I would plan this around the ages, interest, and patience of the kids.  Chitzen-Itza is a fabulous site to see a pyramid, but Tulum, though not as spectacular, is much closer, for example.  X-Caret is also super, and has lots and lots of different things to see and do.  A long expensive day, but very kid-friendly AND adult-friendly.  

Sunday morning the Royal Cancun will have an "orientation meeting" - this is not a sales pitch - where they'll go over various options.  It's a good time/place to get advice.  Th More (owned by the Royals) will provide all the tours, but others (e.g. E+ or even a private van driver) are just as good and less expensive.  The option of renting a private van (from Th More, E+, CV, etc) is a good one, as you're not tied down to a specific schedule, can be more flexible with staying somewhere longer or leaving if the kids are having a meltdown.  

There's a waterpark - can't remember the name - but it's gotten pretty run down and doesn't seem very sanitary.  

I would recommend no more than two excursions.  The rest of the time, enjoy your resort and also take advantage of free use of any of the other Royals - take the shuttle (doesn't run very often) or a cab to the Royal Sands or Royal Islander  Caribbean (they're together) for the day, for example


----------



## buceo (May 5, 2014)

The public bus is a great way to go. I rarely rent a car, just rather not & not needed for us. Buses run constantly out front of the resort (and about everywhere).  You are close to the city of Cancun, that's where prices drop a lot & the locals eat.  The bridge (you are on an island, kind of hard to tell) is just 1/4 mile to your west.  The "elbow" in the island is "party central" about 2.5 miles to the east.  The night clubs generally start late (at least by our standards) and there are restaurants there too.  I like the park just across the street from you on the lagoon.  Kind of  local's park, families stroll the path.  The Thomas Moore day trips are very well done, just tell them what you want (the theme parks maybe, Xplor, Xcaret, Xel Ha) and they'll tell you the price, multiply that by your group size and then you might rent a car and drive, very doable. Have a great trip.  We don't have kids, but my impression, MX is a kid/family friendly place (as opposed to places here in the US).  Mercados 23 and 28  in Cancun have local foods and restaurants.  Kind of harder to find, maybe cab those if you go.  28 seems to be getting touristy (lots of sellers wanting your business).


----------



## dioxide45 (May 6, 2014)

gl_fl said:


> Hi All,
> We are going to Cancun in June with the family and just had a few questions, thought maybe this group would be able to help.
> 
> We’re staying at the Royal Cancun and have already figured out a few things from this board, covert to pesos at the Bank ATM during business hours, stay away from buying a timeshare from the resort (that one was ingrained already ), don’t drink and drive, (another one I didn't need help with), and make sure to drive the speed limit.
> ...



We rely on public transportation, it is frequent and cheap. Buses are plentiful around the hotel zone and if you want to grab a taxi they are everywhere, though I find them to be somewhat expensive. I always find it interesting when I read travel blogs, reviews, or articles about a place and they say taxis are cheap. Cheap is always up to interpretation.

Even if you want to go to Tulum, Puerto Morelos, or Playa del Carmen, you can catch the public bus to the ADO bus terminal in Cancun and take the bus. This was much cheaper and easier than I expected.



> Is there a lot close by, walking distance or are we always going to be hoping transportation?



It all depends on where you want to go and depends on how much walking you want to do.



> Any good recommendations for restaurants in the area, (kid friendly), outside of the touristy Carlos & Charlie’s and such, (we do like locals spots but do like to base it on recommendations when possible - and will still get to C&C regardless)?





> We’re using Thomas More for airport to resort transportation, any better safe alternatives?



We have used USA Transfers which worked well. $55 round trip for 2-3 people, $65 I think for 4-7.



> Any local grocery stores that we could visit to stock up for the week, also interested in if there are any grocery services that will deliver to the resort, (in case we don’t rent a car)?



USA Transfers will arrange a grocery stop for an extra $30 on the way to the resort. This was handy for us, though this year when we go we are going to take the bus to Walmart and a cab back to the resort.



> Any good excursions to look into, any to stay away from?



We booked a excursion to Chichen Itza through Entertainment-Plus.net. Had a great time other than the fact that it was HOT.



> Thanks in advance… I know everyone can’t answer but I do appreciate any knowledge sharing that would be helpful before our trip.
> 
> Gary


----------



## pjrose (May 6, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> . . .
> 
> We have used *USA Transfers* which worked well. $55 round trip for 2-3 people, $65 I think for 4-7.
> 
> ...



Note that USA Transfers and Entertainment-Plus.net are the same organization.  It may be possible to get a discount if you book more than one reservation with them - e.g. airport transportation and a tour.   Th. More (more expensive) and Cancun Valet (comparable to E+) have similar services, and may also offer discounts for more than one reservation.


----------



## CoteauPlatte (May 9, 2014)

*Royal Cancun Questions*

My family has been going to Club Internacional de Cancun a/k/a VCI -- now Royal Cancun -- since the 1970's and we love VCI. We will be there two weeks beginning June 21 along with some of our adult children and 2 grandchildren, a girl age 13 and a boy age 7. 

I usually rent a car but I've been driving the Yucatan for many years and it's not for everyone. We also use buses and the taxis. There are bus stops right in front of VCI - just make sure you understand which bus goes where. When we go to restaurants we often go downtown. There are many good restaurants in Centro and many of them are child-friendly. There are also some very nice, high-end gourmet places like Du Mexique and Peter's. Attend the Sunday orientation and ask questions. Ask about where to eat downtown -- tell them what kind of food you like and they'll tell you where to find it. Cancun has an huge variety of restaurants with many types of cuisines. 

If your family will be at VCI the same time as mine, we'll be glad to share information. It's hard to say which excursions or activities would be best without knowing the ages of your children and what sort of activities you enjoy. VCI also has tennis courts, sailboats, bicycles and other activities and the Sports Desk is a great resource.  _(People think I'm crazy when I talk about playing tennis and riding bikes in Cancun in June but it's really no hotter than Louisiana -- or Florida. My mother used to enjoy turning off the AC and opening the windows to experience the sea breeze.)_

Since we usually have a large group and are from Louisiana, we cook a lot so we hit the local grocery for supplies. My favorite grocery store in Cancun is Chedraui in the big mall off Bonampak or a newer Chedraui a few miles further west -- can't remember the name of the street but it's across from Sorrianis and a large shopping center. My daughter and son-in-law signed up for AI this year as an experiment -- they have 2 children and think AI will work for them. However, my son-in-law asked my daughter if she would still let him go grocery shopping with me because he thinks going to the large Mexican grocery stores is an adventure. (Although I hate the Cancun Wal-Mart, I like the  Wal-Mart Superama on Bonampak and it's a short bus ride/walk or reasonable taxi ride from VCI. When I have my rental car, going shopping is easy but last year, I took the bus to get to Superama and a taxi to get my groceries home.)

A day trip to Isla Mujeres is always nice -- use the UltraMar not the other ferry. You can catch it on the island but we usually go to the Port north of downtown.  You can get details and instructions at the orientation.


----------



## Phydeaux (May 9, 2014)

"_Should we rent a car, (I have kids with me), or take public transportation, (bus or cab)_?"

It depends on where you plan to go. If you don't plan on leaving the hotel zone, no need for a car. If you want to explore, and see more of the area, a car makes sense. Just do your homework, study up here: https://www.dropbox.com/s/ns05ygh070bfi48/Driving in Mexico 101 2014 rev.pdf


https://www.dropbox.com/s/dstmm5mxpsllzp0/Articulo 152 Color Gringo version.pdf

"_Is there a lot close by, walking distance or are we always going to be hoping transportation?_"

Your resort is in the HZ, so lots around, but again, it depends on what you plan to see & do.

"_Any good recommendations for restaurants in the area, (kid friendly), outside of the touristy Carlos & Charlie’s and such, (we do like locals spots but do like to base it on recommendations when possible - and will still get to C&C regardless)?_"

I would recommend getting out of the touristy hotel zone and heading downtown. Too many authentic, great restaurants to list. Order a MapChick map if you prefer someone else to provide their recommendations.

"_We’re using Thomas More for airport to resort transportation, any better safe alternatives?_"

TM would be my very last choice for airport transfer. You can do better. Much better. We use USA Transfers.

"A_ny local grocery stores that we could visit to stock up for the week, also interested in if there are any grocery services that will deliver to the resort, (in case we don’t rent a car)?_"

We shop for fresh produce at Mercado 23 downtown, have lunch there, then walk back a few blocks to complete grocery shopping at Comercial Mexicana at the roundabout of Tulum & Uxmal. Simple bus ride there and cab back. Easy as pie, even with kids in tow. We did it for many years as such.

I'd strongly suggest you avoid Mercado 28 because it is a seedy, nasty experience, and has been for many years. Worse than Coral Negro.


"_Any good excursions to look into, any to stay away from?_"

We typically rent a car and drive. If you go to Isla Mujerres, I would suggest spending the night there. Isla is really two different places, since it transforms with the departure and absence of the hoards of day trippers. 

If you haven't been to Tulum and regions south from there, that would be my suggestion for your day trip. Rent a car.

Have fun!


----------



## ilene13 (May 9, 2014)

The Royal Cancun is not in the hotel zone.


----------



## Phydeaux (May 9, 2014)

ilene13 said:


> The Royal Cancun is not in the hotel zone.




It's not? When did they move the Royal Cancun? 

http://www.cancunmap.com/cancun-hotels.html

http://www.cancun-map.com/maps/cancun-map.asp


----------



## KarenLK (May 9, 2014)

The Royal Cancun IS in the hotel zone, not downtown.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 9, 2014)

Phydeaux said:


> I'd strongly suggest you avoid Mercado 28 because it is a seedy, nasty experience, and has been for many years. Worse than Coral Negro.



I am curious about this statement. Why do you say this? Is it because Mercado 28 has more touristy "junk" and is all about haggling between the vendors and customers? We have no desire to buy fresh produce or meat in Cancun, so I don't see a need to go to Mercado 23. Is there something you know that I need to know?


----------



## Phydeaux (May 10, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> I am curious about this statement. Why do you say this? Is it because Mercado 28 has more touristy "junk" and is all about haggling between the vendors and customers? We have no desire to buy fresh produce or meat in Cancun, so I don't see a need to go to Mercado 23. Is there something you know that I need to know?



Have you ever been to Mercado 28? Mercado 23? Coral Negro?

No, it has nothing to do with having touristy "junk", nor haggling. It is seedy, touristy, and a nasty experience, just as I wrote. 

If you dismiss Mercado 23 because you have no need for fresh produce or meat, you'll be missing an experience to rub elbows with the locals, have some fresh squeezed-before your eyes orange juice in a bag, an extremely cool pottery/glassware/odds & ends store, outstanding authentic and inexpensive cantinas, and an overall fun experience. Nothing like Mercado 28.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 10, 2014)

Phydeaux said:


> Have you ever been to Mercado 28? Mercado 23? Coral Negro?



I haven't, that is why I asked the question.



> No, it has nothing to do with having touristy "junk", nor haggling. It is seedy, touristy, and a nasty experience, just as I wrote.
> 
> If you dismiss Mercado 23 because you have no need for fresh produce or meat, you'll be missing an experience to rub elbows with the locals, have some fresh squeezed-before your eyes orange juice in a bag, an extremely cool pottery/glassware/odds & ends store, outstanding authentic and inexpensive cantinas, and an overall fun experience. Nothing like Mercado 28.



Are there no locals at Mercado 28? Don't the locals operate the shops just like at Mercado 23? Fresh squeezed orange juice in a bag sounds pretty good.


----------



## Phydeaux (May 10, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> I haven't, that is why I asked the question.
> 
> 
> 
> Are there no locals at Mercado 28? Don't the locals operate the shops just like at Mercado 23? Fresh squeezed orange juice in a bag sounds pretty good.




Have you ever been in downtown Cancun?


----------



## dioxide45 (May 10, 2014)

Phydeaux said:


> Have you ever been in downtown Cancun?



Not really. We have been to Cancun only twice and once went to the ADO bus station and Puerto Juárez. I wouldn't either as "downtown". That is why I asked looking for an actual description of what you are describing.


----------



## Phydeaux (May 10, 2014)

There are some places I just wouldn't bother going. Mercado 28 is one of them, Coral Nego is another. I wouldn't be concerned for my safety - I just prefer not to go there. Overall, we're not fond of the tourist traps. 

I'm sure many people have their favorites, and not so favorites. 

My wife and I have enjoyed some of the best food we've ever had in Cancun at the cantinas in Mercado 23, and each time they were ridiculously inexpensive. Our house has many items that were purchased at the pottery store I referenced, and has some unique items you won't find elsewhere in Cancun. Not many stores you can say that of in Cancun!


----------



## ilene13 (May 10, 2014)

KarenLK said:


> The Royal Cancun IS in the hotel zone, not downtown.



So, Karen if you and Lee consider the Royal Cancun to be IN the hotel zone, then take a stroll to La Isla or the Marriott.  As I said in my first post in this thread the RC is between the hotel zone and downtown.  Plaza Caracol is where the hotel zone traditionally begins.  Personally I would never stay at the RC because I like to walk around to the different hotels and malls that are in the hotel zone.  Can't do that from Royal Cancun.


----------



## Phydeaux (May 10, 2014)

ilene13 said:


> So, Karen if you and Lee consider the Royal Cancun to be IN the hotel zone, then take a stroll to La Isla or the Marriott.  As I said in my first post in this thread the RC is between the hotel zone and downtown.  Plaza Caracol is where the hotel zone traditionally begins.  Personally I would never stay at the RC because I like to walk around to the different hotels and malls that are in the hotel zone.  Can't do that from Royal Cancun.



I think the Cancun Hotel Zone maps that I shared define the hotel zone adequately


----------



## dioxide45 (May 10, 2014)

Phydeaux said:


> I think the Cancun Hotel Zone maps that I shared define the hotel zone adequately



Any map I have seen shows the full "7" as the hotel zone.


----------



## KarenLK (May 10, 2014)

Ilene, I don't want to argue, but downtown is "mainland." The hotel zone is marked in kilometers starting from downtown, and VCI or Royal Cancun is at marker 4.5 of the hotel zone.

There are lot so people that think Downtown Cancun is the party central area near the point.


----------



## ilene13 (May 10, 2014)

I understand that officially it is the hotel zone, but it suffices to say that it is not the part of the hotel zone where we want to be.

Just as we stayed at VDP near Puerto Juarez this past February.  I would NEVER stay there again.


----------



## KarenLK (May 10, 2014)

Ilene, you are not old enough to remember [just kidding] but the hotel zone used to end at the Sheraton. Beyond that was just a nasty road.


----------



## Phydeaux (May 10, 2014)

ilene13 said:


> The Royal Cancun is not in the hotel zone.




So I take it we can disregard this post..


----------



## dioxide45 (May 10, 2014)

Phydeaux said:


> There are some places I just wouldn't bother going. Mercado 28 is one of them, Coral Nego is another. I wouldn't be concerned for my safety - I just prefer not to go there. Overall, we're not fond of the tourist traps.
> 
> I'm sure many people have their favorites, and not so favorites.



Given the negativity against Mercado 28, I would have thought it was more about safety and perhaps illegal activities going on there than simply not your favorite. You were rather ferociously against Mercado 28 and it was all because Mercado 23 is your favorite and Mercado 28 is not?


----------



## Phydeaux (May 10, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> Given the negativity against Mercado 28, I would have thought it was more about safety and perhaps illegal activities going on there than simply not your favorite. You were rather ferociously against Mercado 28 and it was all because Mercado 23 is your favorite and Mercado 28 is not?



It's clear you're interested in Mercado 28. You should go there to experience it, wouldn't you agree?

When will you be in Cancun?


----------



## dioxide45 (May 10, 2014)

Phydeaux said:


> It's clear you're interested in Mercado 28. You should go there to experience it, wouldn't you agree?
> 
> When will you be in Cancun?



That isn't the case at all. We were planning to visit Mercado 28 on our upcoming trip and when I saw your post I wondered if there was some reason we shouldn't. Since you really haven't been clear or forthcoming with what you have against Mercado 28, I really can't figure out why we would want to go to one over the other. This conversation has been frustrating to say the least. I give up.


----------



## Phydeaux (May 10, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> That isn't the case at all. We were planning to visit Mercado 28 on our upcoming trip and when I saw your post I wondered if there was some reason we shouldn't. Since you really haven't been clear or forthcoming with what you have against Mercado 28, I really can't figure out why we would want to go to one over the other. This conversation has been frustrating to say the least. I give up.



So, you've never been to Mercado 28, you're not interested in it, but planned  on going there on you're upcoming trip. But I haven't been clear? 

I'm right there with ya.. I give up.


----------



## buceo (May 11, 2014)

dioxide45, we get to the two mercodos maybe every few years. 28 has El Cejas, a good/semi-local, popular restaurant, but the vendors there have gotten aggressive over the years (amazing to me if that actually woks).  23 at last visit 2 yrs ago is still much quieter.  A more local flare for local produce. For that, it is/was, a good spot.  Though we take friends to El Cejas at 28 and they always enjoy it. If you want to shop for produce I'd go to 23. I didn't look, but likely tripadvisor will have current posts on both.


----------



## gl_fl (May 30, 2014)

*Thank you*

Just wanted to thank everyone for the input and the interesting side conversations too, all helpful 

We are leaving in a week and have decided to use USA Transfers since there will be 3 adults and 3 kids it's more cost effective, and we'll probably use them to stop at Walmart so we don't have to go back out right away.

They now provide AI option but it's not worth it for us since only two of us drink plus menu items are not available... and the cost is high, so we're going to go with some meals back at the room when possible and bring a couple bottles of liquor for the week to make some of our own drinks.

Looks like there is a lot to do and a lot to eat, we're going to stop at a respectable bank and get pesos for the week as well, question/clarification... is it *JUST* he ATM fee you are paying, does it depend on the amount requested or does it just depend on the bank?

Thanks again, countdown to relaxation. 

Gary


----------



## Passepartout (May 30, 2014)

gl_fl said:


> question/clarification... is it *JUST* he ATM fee you are paying, does it depend on the amount requested or does it just depend on the bank?



If you are using a debit card, it's just $1.50 for your bank, 1.5% foreign transaction fee, and about 20 pesos ($1.50ish) to the Mexican bank. When you stop at WalMart, you can get some extra pesos above the grocery price when you use your debit card, for no cost. I don't know what their limit is, but ask. It may be as much as 500-600 pesos ($40-50) 

Jim


----------



## dioxide45 (May 31, 2014)

gl_fl said:


> Looks like there is a lot to do and a lot to eat, we're going to stop at a respectable bank and get pesos for the week as well, question/clarification... is it *JUST* he ATM fee you are paying, does it depend on the amount requested or does it just depend on the bank?
> 
> Gary



Your fees may vary at your bank. We took pesos out at the Scotiabank near La Isla and there was a 29peso fee to Scotiabank. Our bank charges us $1.75 foreign ATM fee. Though we will have that reimbursed come our statement period due to our checking relationship account.

There is also a foreign exchange fee. But that was baked in to the amount we withdrew, not a separate fee. I figured it out and our exchange rate was about 12.65 where our credit card here has been getting us better than 12.8.


----------



## hefleycatz (Sep 23, 2014)

This will not be our first time in Cancun, but am looking for any advice on which Royal resort to stay.  We've been to Lagunamar twice, and the Westin but were trading through II and want to try someplace new. I really like how calm the water looks in front of the Royal Cancun, but like the resort itself at the Sands.  

Don't really mind the AI, we're not very adventurous in finding local restaurants, prefer to stay in the HZ.   That being said... Other Resorts in Cancun that you would recommend would be appreciated too.    Just 2 adults.  And this will be a total rest and relaxation vacation next June. Thanks

Lee

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## pjrose (Sep 23, 2014)

hefleycatz said:


> This will not be our first time in Cancun, but am looking for any advice on which Royal resort to stay.  We've been to Lagunamar twice, and the Westin but were trading through II and want to try someplace new. I really like how calm the water looks in front of the Royal Cancun, but like the resort itself at the Sands.
> 
> Don't really mind the AI, we're not very adventurous in finding local restaurants, prefer to stay in the HZ.   That being said... Other Resorts in Cancun that you would recommend would be appreciated too.    Just 2 adults.  And this will be a total rest and relaxation vacation next June. Thanks
> 
> ...



No surprise that I'll strongly recommend either the Royal Caribbean or Royal Islander.  They are interconnected, so it's kind of like the two phases of the Sands.  In contrast to the Sands, there is no AI, and the resorts are quieter and somehow seem more personal.  Pools are huge at the RC, big at the RI, curvy in both cases which I feel makes a difference in terms of more comfy and if you want semi-private seating areas, as opposed to chairs all lined up at the Sands.  Beach is great - similar to Sands.  The calm water at the Royal Cancun is lovely for shallow wading - great for little kids - but from my limited experience there, that's about it.  

Beach at Sands, Caribbean, and islander is wide and sand is soft; waves vary.  Generally you can walk out for quite a way and still be waist or shoulder deep, and it's not particularly rough.  Waves will generally just kind of wash by, and for the few slightly bigger ones, I just do a quick jump.  

Four restaurants on-site, and Captain's Cove across the street.  Our favorites are Pacos Tacos at the RI and the Express Take-out at the RC, and of course pool and beach service.

It makes absolutely no difference which you reserve; Only the decor differs, but no matter where you sleep, you have use of both resorts and have an ocean view (or are ocean front) in all villas.


----------



## riverdees05 (Sep 23, 2014)

We are going to the Royal Islander the first of June, anything we should know in addition to what is already in this thread?  There are four of us, but one daughter, middle age, is coming in at a later time than the 3 of us.


----------



## Phydeaux (Sep 24, 2014)

riverdees05 said:


> We are going to the Royal Islander the first of June, anything we should know in addition to what is already in this thread?  There are four of us, but one daughter, middle age, is coming in at a later time than the 3 of us.




What, specifically, would you like to know?


----------



## hefleycatz (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks, PJ


----------



## riverdees05 (Sep 24, 2014)

There has been a lot of good information already provided, just wondering if there is anything I should know about Royal Islander?  Thinking of using Entertainment Plus for Airport Transportation and Tours.  Is there anyplace to do Scuba?  We will have our 13 year old granddaughter with us, any recommendations?


----------



## Phydeaux (Sep 24, 2014)

riverdees05 said:


> There has been a lot of good information already provided, just wondering if there is anything I should know about Royal Islander?  Thinking of using Entertainment Plus for Airport Transportation and Tours.  Is there anyplace to do Scuba?  We will have our 13 year old granddaughter with us, any recommendations?



Royal Islander employs the hardest working, nicest person of any of the royals. His name is Wilfredo Pech Ucan, or _El Caballo_ to his friends. SCUBA really is nothing to get excited about around Cancun. Head south for decent diving. Cozumel offers terrific diving.


----------



## pjrose (Sep 25, 2014)

You're welcome, hefleycatz 

riverdees05, Though E+ (AKA USA Transfers) and Cancun Valet are excellent, they do only private van transport.  Thomas More does shared transport as well as private; the shared is less expensive for just a few people.  However, check out the E+ website for a cheaper private option for a small group.  It's supposedly a car, but will really be the same big van that bigger groups get. 

Advice re the Islander, DO use the facilities at the RC as well.  IMHO, the best restaurant in town is the terrace of your own villa, overlooking the Caribbean Sea.  For a no-fuss dinner, wander over to the RC's restaurant, Tradewinds, and on the Islander side of Tradewinds, go into the Express and get some ribs or a roast chicken, Mexican Rice, salad, etc.  They'll also deliver free (tip of course).  

There's a pool volleyball net set up on the far side of the RC's pools; it's teen and young-adult central.  Get a ball from the Sports Desk at the RC (near the RC kiddie pool), wander over, and you'll soon have a group for an informal game.

Bring LOTS of sunscreen.


----------



## jbuzzy11 (Sep 26, 2014)

hefleycatz said:


> This will not be our first time in Cancun, but am looking for any advice on which Royal resort to stay.  We've been to Lagunamar twice, and the Westin but were trading through II and want to try someplace new. I really like how calm the water looks in front of the Royal Cancun, but like the resort itself at the Sands.
> 
> Don't really mind the AI, we're not very adventurous in finding local restaurants, prefer to stay in the HZ.   That being said... Other Resorts in Cancun that you would recommend would be appreciated too.    Just 2 adults.  And this will be a total rest and relaxation vacation next June. Thanks
> 
> ...



Lee, you can't go wrong with any Royal resort. My family discover the royal Cancun in the past 4 years after going to the royals for well over 25 trips.. If you like quiet this should be the #1 choice, we loved it so much we purchased a unit (resale always) it's just has a different feeling then the other resorts.


----------



## X-ring (Sep 27, 2014)

jbuzzy11 said:


> Lee, you can't go wrong with any Royal resort. My family discover the royal Cancun in the past 4 years after going to the royals for well over 25 trips.. If you like quiet this should be the #1 choice, we loved it so much we purchased a unit (resale always) it's just has a different feeling then the other resorts.



Had the exact same experience and took the exact same action. Too bad it took us so long to catch on - but better late than never!


----------



## hefleycatz (Nov 19, 2014)

pjrose said:


> No surprise that I'll strongly recommend either the Royal Caribbean or Royal Islander.  They are interconnected, so it's kind of like the two phases of the Sands..



Yay!!  Just got my confirmation for June for the RC!!   Question  Unit assignment say F420 which looks like ground level?  Is it on the ground or 4 floors up, just first level of rooms    Really don't like ground level.   What are the chances of getting a higher room.  Call beforehand, or ask at check-in?   Super excited!!!!!

lee


----------



## Phydeaux (Nov 19, 2014)

hefleycatz said:


> Yay!!  Just got my confirmation for June for the RC!!   Question  Unit assignment say F420 which looks like ground level?  Is it on the ground or 4 floors up, just first level of rooms    Really don't like ground level.   What are the chances of getting a higher room.  Call beforehand, or ask at check-in?   Super excited!!!!!
> 
> lee




Yes, it's ground level. You can view the layout on the rr's website. You can try for a different villa, but since these are fixed unit/fixed week, you may have some difficulty. Worth a try since you don't like ground level (We don't either - patio doors remain open from the time we check in to check out. Don't wish to worry about a lost burracho stumbling in during the middle of the night, or folks peeking in during the day


----------



## pjrose (Nov 21, 2014)

hefleycatz said:


> Yay!!  Just got my confirmation for June for the RC!!   Question  Unit assignment say F420 which looks like ground level?  Is it on the ground or 4 floors up, just first level of rooms    Really don't like ground level.   What are the chances of getting a higher room.  Call beforehand, or ask at check-in?   Super excited!!!!!
> 
> lee



Email RecepcionRC@RoyalResorts.com a week or two before.  You should get the front desk manager, Sr. Chi, unless he has moved elsewhere.  Explain your concern about ground floor (kids getting out or noise or privacy or whatever) and ask if possible for a villa that is not ground floor.  

If you do not hear back in a day, email again.  Sometimes emails get lost in the shuffle. 

They have only the specific villas that were deposited by their owners to choose from, but since ground floor is very popular, my guess is that he will be able to swap your location perhaps to meet someone else's request. 

I believe they make the final (or close to final) villa assignments the Wednesday before occupancy, so contacting him a week or at most two weeks ahead is the best timing.  

Pj


----------



## Phydeaux (Nov 21, 2014)

pjrose said:


> Email RecepcionRC@RoyalResorts.com a week or two before.  You should get the front desk manager, Sr. Chi, unless he has moved elsewhere.  Explain your concern about ground floor (kids getting out or noise or privacy or whatever) and ask if possible for a villa that is not ground floor.
> 
> If you do not hear back in a day, email again.  Sometimes emails get lost in the shuffle.
> 
> ...



I agree with PJ, although I don't see any harm in contacting them immediately. Early bird....

You can always contact them again if you don't hear back. 

If you learn sooner vs. later that you were able to acquire a different villa, one less thing to think about, pre-vacation.

Oh, the early bird gets the worm, but the second mouse gets the cheese.


----------



## pjrose (Nov 21, 2014)

Phydeaux said:


> I agree with PJ, although I don't see any harm in contacting them immediately. Early bird....
> 
> You can always contact them again if you don't hear back.
> 
> ...



You're right, there's no harm in contacting them early.   The II inventory changes frequently so there may or may not be alternative villa locations months ahead.   They don't do the final assignments till the week of. That being said, I forgot to say that Lee should ask that a note be put into the file saying that the new villa (if there is to be a new one) not be reassigned to someone else, so Lee doesn't find on arrival that the villa assignment  has changed back to the original.


----------



## Phydeaux (Nov 21, 2014)

pjrose said:


> You're right, there's no harm in contacting them early.   The II inventory changes frequently so there may or may not be alternative villa locations months ahead.   They don't do the final assignments till the week of. *That being said, I forgot to say that Lee should ask that a note be put into the file saying that the new villa (if there is to be a new one) not be reassigned to someone else, so Lee doesn't find on arrival that the villa assignment  has changed back to the original.*




A note in the file? Don't you mean they should chisel it into their stone tablet? 

Hey! C'mon, smile!! It's Friday, and we're both breathing air. That's a good thing!!


----------



## hefleycatz (Nov 21, 2014)

Thank you, thank you, thank you!      I will do that right away.


----------



## pjrose (Nov 22, 2014)

Phydeaux said:


> A note in the file? Don't you mean they should chisel it into their stone tablet?
> 
> Hey! C'mon, smile!! It's Friday, and we're both breathing air. That's a good thing!!



LOL, that's how they explained it to me.  The front desk calls the "inventory department" which has a list of II's "matches".  The matches are not = to the final assignments, though they typically end up that way.  Matches are a list of links between names of exchangers and deposited villas, to be sure everyone has been matched with a villa.  From there, they evaluate maintenance issues, special requests, and possibly other factors, and determine the final assignments.  The "note in the file" is entered in that list on the computer, i.e., pj needs this unit, don't reassign.  

Sooo....when Lee emails saying no ground floor please, they may be able to swap F420 with someone else's "match", and then annotate the file so Lee doesn't get swapped out of that back into ground floor again.


----------



## hefleycatz (Nov 24, 2014)

I hope that's the way it works, PJ.   Sent an email so we'll see.


----------



## hefleycatz (Dec 16, 2014)

Phydeaux...Pjrose... or anyone else...

 Question, if you stay at the Royal Cancun, do you "just"  have access to the Royal Sands facilities and restaurants, or are all the Royal resorts included.  Or visa versa with Sands/Cancun?

Thanks

lee


----------



## urban5 (Dec 16, 2014)

You will have access to all Royal Resort facilities except the Grand Residence.  Your room key/charge card will be accepted at all the resorts including Captains Cove restaurant.


----------



## hefleycatz (Dec 16, 2014)

urban5 said:


> You will have access to all Royal Resort facilities except the Grand Residence.  Your room key/charge card will be accepted at all the resorts including Captains Cove restaurant.



Thank you.  I thought so, but in so many reviews I have just seen where people offer advice that you can also visit the Sands if you are staying at the Cancun. Our DD is having a hard time choosing which resort to stay in.  I think she is just going to have to put in a hat and make her top three choices and see which one hits first with II.  

lee


----------



## pjrose (Dec 17, 2014)

hefleycatz said:


> Thank you.  I thought so, but in so many reviews I have just seen where people offer advice that you can also visit the Sands if you are staying at the Cancun. Our DD is having a hard time choosing which resort to stay in.  I think she is just going to have to put in a hat and make her top three choices and see which one hits first with II.
> 
> lee



Maybe she could prioritize what she wants?  

The RI and RC are together and it makes no difference which she chooses or which pops up.  

The RS is not far from the above 2, 10 minute shuttle and some walk it.  The feel is somewhat different from RC/RI... Less personal, but more upscale decor, and AI.  All of these have lots of pool and sea water, great beaches, not rough but not flat. 

RCancun is somewhat removed from the above 3, the shuttle only runs a few x per day, very very different feel.....quite lovely, peaceful and quiet, flat shallow water at the beach.


----------



## aka95 (Dec 28, 2014)

*Updated units at the Royal Sands?*

I have never been to the Royal Sands, only Sun Palace in Cancun. Even though I liked the adults-only, fantastic service at Sun Palace, I hated the rooms. We thought we'd try Royal Sands since it was available and I have a 2 br/2 bath on hold with RCI. How are these units? Have they been updated recently? My husband and I just did not want a standard hotel room with a huge tub in the middle of the floor taking up valuable space.


----------



## buceo (Dec 28, 2014)

The 2BR 2BA is spacious, like a condo, plenty of room.  Not anything like a std hotel room.  Bathtub/showers are in the bathroom with a separate door from the bath sink / dressing area with a walk in closet.
I don't consider them updated, just in great shape.  Flat screen TVs / wi fi are "new-ish."  We've not been for two years, but will go this winter.  We've toured the Moon Palace units (I think one of them is Sun?) and we like the Royal's unit. One room is not for us either.


----------



## jschmidt (Dec 29, 2014)

aka95 - If you go to the Royal Resorts website, http://royalresorts.com/, and under “Our Resort” click on Royal Sands you can see the Villa layout.

Personally, I would not go AIP (All Inclusive Prisoner – pronounced Ape); if you rent from a member you are not required to be AIP's.  There are many fine restaurants in the area. There is a full kitchen and a dining area in the villa and a grocery store next door in the Kuklacan Plaza.  I would classify the onsite resort restaurants as O.K., but not great.


----------



## pjrose (Dec 30, 2014)

jschmidt said:


> aka95 - If you go to the Royal Resorts website, http://royalresorts.com/, and under “Our Resort” click on Royal Sands you can see the Villa layout.
> 
> Personally, I would not go AIP (All Inclusive Prisoner – pronounced Ape); if you rent from a member you are not required to be AIP's.  There are many fine restaurants in the area and a full kitchen, a dining area in the villa and a grocery store next door in the Kuklacan Plaza.  I would classify the onsite resort restaurants as O.K., but not great.



You could also consider the Royal Caribbean or Royal Islander.  You have the same two-bedroom two-bathroom layout, with living room, dining area, and full kitchen in between and a large furnished terrace with ocean view or ocean front.  In comparison to the Royal Sands, there is no AI, so you can eat/drink wherever you want - off-site, at any of the on-site restaurants, or in the comfort of your own villa.  Check the website recommended by jschmidt, for lots of photos.

If it's just the two of you, exchanging into the "master suite" or "suite" will give you all of the above except the second bedroom.  The second bedroom - AKA lock off - is your basic two-double-bed + bath + very small terrace.


----------



## buceo (Dec 30, 2014)

aka95 said:


> I have never been to the Royal Sands, only Sun Palace in Cancun. Even though I liked the adults-only, fantastic service at Sun Palace, I hated the rooms.



I assume you are looking for AI, since the Sun Palace is AI. Different than Sun Palace, the Sands and all the Royals are family oriented resorts.  Their AI is relatively new.  While the Sands might be considered the wild child of the Royals it is still pretty dead quiet at night, except for the sound of brushes cleaning things.  I think their AI is not an upscale one, they call it a refine package, upscale items have a surcharge.  You've probably seen a lot of reviews, I just think while a great place, it'll be a lot different than the Sun Palace.  The unit I think you want, but the ambiance, maybe not so much, just a guess.  Have a great trip!


----------



## aka95 (Jan 10, 2015)

*Satellite TV?*

Buceo do the TV's in the Royal Sands have English-speaking channels? And if so, how many?


----------



## buceo (Jan 10, 2015)

They have English channels, I would say they never had "a lot" by US standards and it seems to vary by what I have read.  Sorry, I don't have a number. We'll be there in Feb for the first time in 2 yrs.


----------

